# Shelfari - Has anyone joined?



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I joined Shelfari.com when I read an article about Amazon purchasing it.  It is a social networking type of place where you put books you are reading or have read or want to read on "shelves".  I think the intent is to hook up readers like a virtual book club.  They have a group of Kindle users, but not much  conversation going on.

I was just curious if anyone here was also over there.  It serves a different purpose than a discussion board, I think.

Susan


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I've never heard of it Susan...I'll have to check it out when I have more time *


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan M said:
 

> I joined Shelfari.com when I read an article about Amazon purchasing it. It is a social networking type of place where you put books you are reading or have read on or want to read on "shelves". I think the intent is to hook up readers like a virtual book club. They have a group of Kindle users, but not much conversation going on.
> 
> I was just curious if anyone here was also over there. It serves a different purpose than a discussion board, I think.
> 
> Susan


Checking it out now!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, I've been a member for quite some time. My user name is Susannadanna. I haven't been on it in quite some time.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, I'm on.  My username is Sharyn.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I sent a request for you to be my friend.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

My username is Susan M but I am not the only one there with that name.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm Kirstin N and have been adding to my bookshelf....  ha ha  the I want to read list is growing... and growing......


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just looked and I joined.  I'm Shellter over there.  My avatar / photo is the same as here.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just joined. Thanks for the link. This seems really cool.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

oh my word.....  I've just added 276 books to my shelf!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> oh my word..... I've just added 276 books to my shelf!!


*LOL, that's a lot of books you've got going, eh*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, that's a lot of books you've got going, eh*


There are 3 categories: Read, reading, and I want to read..... Most of mine are under read but I have a healthy I want to read category going as well.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> There are 3 categories: Read, reading, and I want to read..... Most of mine are under read but I have a healthy I want to read category going as well.


*LOL...phew, I thought those were all "want" to read ;-p*


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I just joined as Kindler. Looks interesting, but it will be a little while before I add stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have heard of this. You can also check out who has the same books or authors in their library. I have yet to join, but my friend in New York sends me invites every so often.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan M said:


> I joined Shelfari.com when I read an article about Amazon purchasing it. It is a social networking type of place where you put books you are reading or have read or want to read on "shelves". I think the intent is to hook up readers like a virtual book club. They have a group of Kindle users, but not much conversation going on.
> 
> I was just curious if anyone here was also over there. It serves a different purpose than a discussion board, I think.
> 
> Susan


Thanks so much! I joined as Susan B. What fun!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I just signed up and added all of the books I have read the past couple of years to my profile. I keep track of books I have read and want to read in a Mac application called Delicious Library, so I export my list of books I have read, and the file importer on Shelfari was able to read it and add them all. Very nice. I look forward to seeing the benefits of this.....

http://www.shelfari.com/o1518028076/shelf


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I just signed up and added all of the books I have read the past couple of years to my profile. I keep track of books I have read and want to read in a Mac application called Delicious Library, so I export my list of books I have read, and the file importer on Shelfari was able to read it and add them all. Very nice. I look forward to seeing the benefits of this.....
> 
> http://www.shelfari.com/o1518028076/shelf


That's wonderful that your list was imported. I wish that I had kept track of what I read in the past. The closest that I came to keeping track was looking over my check-out history from the library and my purchase list from Amazon. I tend to forget many of the books I read and when I saw them at library sales and used book stores, I could never remember if I had read a book or not. With the Kindle and resources like Shelfari, maybe I can finally keep track. Of course, I am not spending any time looking for used books anymore.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I had to start keeping track, I had a bad habit of picking up books at the library that I had forgotten I already read.

The neat thing about Delicious Library is that it picks up all of the information from Amazon, including the description and similar books. I also keep a list there of books I want to read, and books I have to pick up via Inter-Library Loan. I have a huge list of books I would like to read, and I usually take about 5 of them along when I go to the library. It's also great for keeping track of other things like CDs, DVDs and video games. I highly recommend it to anybody who uses a Mac.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I friend requested a bunch of you (the ones I could find anyway!)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds like it could be fun, but between reading, this board and facebook, I am already neglecting chores and such... I don't think I need another distraction right now. If I can somehow find a balance then maybe later... have fun though!


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband joined tonight he's there as Robert B


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks really neat! I think I will join now too. 
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> Looks really neat! I think I will join now too.
> Thanks for the link!


well Good Golly Miss Molly - it will be good to have you over there. (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

So how do you add a Kindle book, are you just picking the mass market or hardcover edition? It would be nice to have Kindle edition as an option, especially if Amazon owns it


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I have only seen the Kindle edition a couple of times.  When you select a book, there is an option to view other editions.  I quit checking for Kindle editions when I didn't find very many.  Now, I just select the first version that comes up when I search for the title.  

Edit:  When I put the word Kindle in the search, Kindle editions showed up.  Maybe I can get some future versions on my shelf to be the correct version.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> well Good Golly Miss Molly - it will be good to have you over there. (sorry, couldn't resist)


  Don't worry, I'm used to it!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

If anyone is on Facebook, they have a similar application called Visual Bookshelf and you can post it on your wall. I love it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Octochick said:


> If anyone is on Facebook, they have a similar application called Visual Bookshelf and you can post it on your wall. I love it.


I am on facebook, but have not used that application yet. I will have to check it out.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Susan, I just checked it out.  Looks like fun!  I joined with the same name and avatar as here, and I joined the Kindle Owners group.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a Shelfari widget on my myspace page.

I can't put the widget here in my profile or messages so here's the link to myspace

http://www.myspace.com/avie3

You can see my profile on Shelfari and scroll down to see the bookshelf.

I haven't entered new books for awhile but I tagged them as having them on my Kindle.

http://www.shelfari.com/o1517669678


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I've used Shelfari for awhile now, but mostly just for blogging purposes.  I like to blog some reviews every so often and I find it a good way to post what I've recently read as well as what I'm currently reading.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

I am now on Shelfari. You're welcome to friend me:

http://www.shelfari.com/o1514420901


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Author Eyes said:


> I am now on Shelfari. You're welcome to friend me:


Got your friend request! We are now buddies.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Great, Pidgeon! 

For a while, I was spending so much time over at Goodreads, I had been neglecting my Shelfari profile. Now I've added my books and I'm seeking new friends.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

I use shelfari on facebook, not on the website. albeit, the app on facebook was a little annoying and I already had the LibraryThing, so re-doing my library (which wasn't even well maintained on LibraryThing) was a little... meh. but I will give it a shot if amazon's buying it! it will be a nice social side to reading


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Another feature I just discovered is you can find other members who are adding the same books you have.


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Man, I didn't like Shelfari at first (they took "quite a while" to merge two author accounts/profiles of mine, lol)...but I may swing by more often from now 

http://www.shelfari.com/jesscscott


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Yup, I recently joined and I love it!

http://www.shelfari.com/vampire_obessesed


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

well, seeing how everyone's taken to it, i just started one too!

http://www.shelfari.com/anivyl


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been on there for awhile.  I love having my TBR list all in one place instead of scribbled here and there as it used to be.  I've also connected with some fans there, which is very cool.  It's similar to GoodReads and a couple other sites too I think.

-Jenn


----------



## mamy (Feb 28, 2010)

After reading about Shelfari I decided to take a look.  I signed up and find it much easier than Goodreads or the Facebook app.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello, I'm there too:

http://www.shelfari.com/emperorsclothes


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

You reminded me that I joined Shelfari years ago, but never did much with my account there, because I got distracted with Goodreads, which I found easier to navigate. I'm looking at it now and trying to decide if it's worth my time to update. 
L.J.
http://www.shelfari.com/ljsellers


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

I find it much easier to do certain things on Shelfari. Also, I love the way the books look on the "shelf."


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I saw this in someone signature a while ago, might need to check it out


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

This looks like it could be fun. I think I'll have to create an account. 

http://www.shelfari.com/bluefrog


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm on. Trying to get my shelf up to date. 

http://www.shelfari.com/o1514554787


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I've heard of it, but I haven't joined it. Not yet, anyway. I might do that tonight. Is it similar to Goodreads?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yikes! I've forgotten about Shelfari until this post. I've been a member for about a year and now I suppose I really need to update the profile over there.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I've been on Shelfari for a couple of months now.  My shelves are slowly filling as I have time and memory.  I've read a kazillion books in my life, but everytime I go there, I go blank!  I'm listed as Brendan Carroll, of course, d'oh! And I would like to have friends.  It's lonely out there on the shelves with just my books.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been on Shelfari for a couple of years now. It's kind of silly, but I get a sense of accomplishment when I can move a book from Books I am Reading  to my Books I Have Read shelf. 

There's a feature that I've been noticing that I never noticed before. On my home page, it says how many books I have read this year compared to last year. Cool.


----------

